# Lost Yellow Pyranha on Poudre



## Swalton86 (May 25, 2014)

Please call Gateway Natural Area 970-407-1106, in regards to your Kayak. Ask for Steven.


----------



## court15 (Apr 14, 2014)

We found the kayak thanks to various helpers especially the rangers and search and rescue. Boaters, next time that you lose a kayak/raft/ducky on the river BE SURE TO CALL THE SHERIFF right away to report the lost boat so that they don't mistakenly think that there is a hurt swimmer floating around somewhere! Thanks to those who helped us out and huge apologies to the search and rescue crew who was up last night looking for us


----------

